
Show HN: A CV builder with real-time preview - philjackson
https://nextcv.net/
======
philjackson
Whilst I've had some spare time apart from contract hunting and home-schooling
my son, I knocked this up.

I have different CVs and was finding them hard to manage individually. Having
them in once place is helpful.

It's pure client-side for now. Perhaps server-side saving and presenting will
come in the future if there's interest.

